# Tank Stand Recommendations



## jdeath

Hello,

I think I need to move my 20G Tall tank to a new stand... The BA particle board wonder I have is starting to concern me.

It has developed a sway that is noticeable with very little outside force (like the 19 month old running past it...). I'm a little worried if said 19 month old should trip and fall against it it might sway past its centre of gravity... With predictable disastrous results.

I want to replace it with something a little sturdier that is also relatively inexpensive. My wife has stipulated that it can't be ugly...

I am thinking of using the Ikea EXPEDIT bookshelf:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80152947

Specs:

Product dimensions
Width: 31 1/8 "
Depth: 15 3/8 "
Height: 31 1/8 "
Max load/shelf: 29 lb

Width: 79 cm
Depth: 39 cm
Height: 79 cm
Max load/shelf: 13 kg

Anybody have an alternative solution, or think that this may not work?

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## cliff

I'd worry about the max weight ikea states - 29lb/shelf. It would depend on the construction of the frame (much of their stuff is a hollow core fibreboard that only looks thick).

Your 20G is going to weigh almost 250lb for just the water (before tank, gravel, etc).

I'd try to flex/sit/abuse the floor model and use your best judgment from there.


----------



## peterpd99

If this stand is made for fish tanks it shouldn't sway so much...from side to side???
maybe try tightening the screws...and possibly add a piece of board on the back to brace it???


----------



## jdeath

The only reason I'm considering the Ikea bookshelf is that I have one already and it appears to be considerably stronger and more stable laterally than the current fish stand.

The tank stand is also deteriorating from what appears to be water damage from minor drips during water changes.

I was also considering using a solid wood kitchen cart also from Ikea...

I'm curious what tank supprts/stands others have used.

Joel


----------



## cliff

I'm using the standard metal tube stand on my tank - I like this idea for making them fit in a bit better: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22038

I've also considered a wood skin attached with magnets to the frame, although it's on the longer term todo list either way


----------



## Greg_o

I have that ikea unit as well. Their stuff is generally flimsy, however I would be completely comfortable putting a 20 on one.

I'd be more worried about the effect spilled water droplets will have on it's surface (for aesthetic purposes).


----------



## Lee_D

I'd take a quick run through Jysk and see what they have. They have some pretty inexpensive solid wood furniture (pine) that should be pretty sturdy. They also had some rather nice metal / glass tv stands which would do a good job as well. Put a towel under the tank before you fill it.

Lee


----------



## cliff

I actually happened to go by ikea today on an unrealated trip, but saw the expedit bookshelf. 

I don't see any issue with it, they were a touch wobbly - didn't look like any on the floor had a proper back - I would add a backing onto it with a toddler in the house - it will help to stabilize the unit from side to side forces. I doesn't need to be thick even the cardboard like stuff they use on the back of many of the dressers will work.


----------



## jdeath

This is good info, thanks alot! I already have that expedit bookshelf and it seems pretty stable, perhaps the floor one was wobbly from repeated abuse.... I am going to get the inserts with the doors to keep the toddler away from my test kits/pump etc. I could probably screw a sheet of thin plywood onto the back of it to stiffen it up.

Next hurdle is how to move the actual aquarium without tearing it down and killing my fish.

I'm thinking of removing 75-80% of the water, reserving 50% of it to return after the move and doing a 2 person lift of the remainder (fish, plants and all) from one stand to the other... I'm open to any other suggestions though!


----------



## cliff

jdeath said:


> I'm thinking of removing 75-80% of the water, reserving 50% of it to return after the move and doing a 2 person lift of the remainder (fish, plants and all) from one stand to the other... I'm open to any other suggestions though!


That sounds about right to me, I moved the 29G this way when we reno'ed the basement this past summer.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I saw some tables at the North York IKEA in the clearence room. Not bad. Some of the stains are cherry/walnut. Forgot the pricing. A 20G holds approx. 160lbs (8lbs/gal x 20) in water only. If you factor in gravel it is normally taken as a general rule of thumb as 10lbs/gal for water & gravel. 

So you have approx. 10lbs x 20 = 200lbs + approx. 20lbs (~15-20lbs but going with 20lbs as I've lifted mine but can't find my scale) tank = 220lbs

I would go with your wife or friend (lady friend is better if wife can't come .. I'll explain below) to the IKEA of choice. Find the item you like, do the hand shake to check for stability, check the specs for MAX weight PER SHELF or if a table PER UNIT, then make sure you know how much you weight and hopefully your friend is 100+lbs and you sit down on the item and have her sit on your lap while you give the unit a shake to check for the stability with the combined weight.

That way you can see how the unit holds up in the store. Get a bath scale somewhere in the store to check the weight. Try to go for something 100lbs extra then the tank weight for security.


----------



## jdeath

cliff said:


> That sounds about right to me, I moved the 29G this way when we reno'ed the basement this past summer.


It's good to hear that something like I'm planning has worked in the past!

Were there any special considerations when moving the tank to support the bottom glass? Or did you completely empty the tank?

Thanks

Joel


----------



## cliff

jdeath said:


> Were there any special considerations when moving the tank to support the bottom glass? Or did you completely empty the tank?


Nothing special other than making sure that we lifted from the frame as much as possible. It probably had 1/4 - 1/3 of the water in it (along with the fish, substrate and plants) while it was being moved.


----------



## jdeath

cliff said:


> Nothing special other than making sure that we lifted from the frame as much as possible. It probably had 1/4 - 1/3 of the water in it (along with the fish, substrate and plants) while it was being moved.


Well that is really good to hear! No issues with the fish being stressed afterwards? Any tips for decreasing their stress, other than retaining as much original H2O as possible?

I guess that the weight of the substrate and such is distributed across the glass bottom such that it won't crack.

Which I fear, as I have had that occur in the past... It wasn't pretty on a hardwood floor!

Joel


----------



## jdeath

A quick and final update on my tank move for you all...

I purchased the Expedit bookshelf, set it up and moved the tank last Sunday... It was a tricky operation but all went well and the tank is living on its new home.

Despite my fears there have been no fish deaths and all the plants also survived the experience.

It looks great and is rock solid, thank you all for your help and suggestions! Couldn't have done it without you...

Joel


----------



## shiver905

Id never put something like a fish tank on 99% of anything ikea sells.

That book case will NOT support that tank.


I had the larger version of that, It was a peice of junk.

BTW you do realize the thicker parts are hollow inside right?


----------



## theSICKNESS

shiver905 said:


> Id never put something like a fish tank on 99% of anything ikea sells.
> 
> That book case will NOT support that tank.
> 
> I had the larger version of that, It was a peice of junk.
> 
> BTW you do realize the thicker parts are hollow inside right?


+1

if you are going to invest your time/money on a tank, fish, decor...etc, it would probably be a good idea to purchase a stand made specifically for an aquarium.

Just a thought 

Cheers


----------



## Kerohime

I also definitely do not reccommend that ikea bookshelf. 

its definitely not worth the cleanup you'll have to do when it collapses.


----------



## gucci17

I would have to agree with the general concensus here. That bookshelf does not seem very safe to load up a tank onto it. I would seriously reconsider.


----------



## solarz

shiver905 said:


> Id never put something like a fish tank on 99% of anything ikea sells.
> 
> That book case will NOT support that tank.
> 
> I had the larger version of that, It was a peice of junk.
> 
> BTW you do realize the thicker parts are hollow inside right?


I don't think you're think of the right shelf. The Expedit shelf is quite sturdy. I have the 2x2 shelves one, and assembled a 2x4 version as well. I'm pretty sure the thicker boards are NOT hollow.


----------



## solarz

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I would go with your wife or friend (lady friend is better if wife can't come .. I'll explain below) to the IKEA of choice. Find the item you like, do the hand shake to check for stability, check the specs for MAX weight PER SHELF or if a table PER UNIT, then make sure you know how much you weight and hopefully your friend is 100+lbs and you sit down on the item and *have her sit on your lap while you give the unit a shake* to check for the stability with the combined weight.


I think the wife would have some concerns if I had a lady friend who was willing to sit on my lap...


----------



## shiver905

I had this
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40047675

Im preety shure its hollow, a 3" peice of wood or even fiber board is very heavy.
That just wasnt. I dont have it anymore so i cant confirm.

With that said, The coffee table was hollow and it looks like they used the same thing.

I also had the

Cheap coffee table
And the floating shelf.

Judging from the material ikea uses on most of there things.
I wouldnt even consider putting a fish tank on it.

Spend the extra 80$ and get a sturdy stand or even make your own.

I little shelf is not MENT TO PUT A FISH TANK ON.
Im not shure but I think they even sometimes even mout those small shelves on the walls.
Have u you noticed how light it is?

So anyways,
This is tottaly all my oppnion.


----------



## theSICKNESS

bottom line, you are probably going to do what you want anyway.

but a book shelf would be maybe at the most good for a 10 gallon, and that is even a stretch. 10 gallon weighs roughly 90-100lbs a 29 gallon would weigh approx. 250 - 290lbs....etc - I have owned ikea furniture, and it is not made for aquariums period. 

I apologize if i sound like i am lecturing you, not my intentions. But what you want to do is a huge risk of a very wet floor and dead fish.

Cheers


----------



## Lee_D

I had the same shelf as Shiver905. It's water soluble. I had it sitting on carpet that was on concrete in the basement. Over the course of a couple years it sucked the moisture out of the concrete and essentially disolved. When I threw it out it was like picking up damp sawdust. No way would I put something like that near water.

Lee


----------



## jdeath

Lee_D said:


> I had the same shelf as Shiver905. It's water soluble. I had it sitting on carpet that was on concrete in the basement. Over the course of a couple years it sucked the moisture out of the concrete and essentially dissolved. When I threw it out it was like picking up damp sawdust. No way would I put something like that near water.
> 
> Lee


Well, the 20G has been on the shelf for over a week now with no problems. It certainly seems sturdier than the LFS tank stand I had before... Which BTW began to swell with a few drops of water that fell onto it, it was just particle board as well.

I'll keep y'all posted as to how it goes over the next little while. I think the only real solution is to build one yourself out of real wood! (or have someone handier than yourself do it for you...)

Joel


----------



## Antoine Doinel

I can confirm all of the Expedits are hollow.

There is plenty of Ikea furniture that can hold the weight, and plenty more that can be retrofitted to hold them. I don't consider this to be one. The materials and way it's designed just make it too big of a risk. It very well may hold fine forever, but you also may never need a GFCI. Doesn't mean you shouldn't have one. 

For what it's worth, a lot of the stands at the LFS use the same cheap material (particleboard) as most ikea furniture, so this stuff can probably hold more than we assume. A lot of it comes down to the design.


----------



## Chris S

Just have to chime in here: I would never in a million years use cheap ikea furniture to hold a tank. It isn't about if it gives in, it is when. Like you said, you have a 19 month child around the house - it isn't worth the risk. Screw the fish, what if that thing toppled on a child?

Use 2x4's and make a decent stand, or buy one of the metal tube stands. You can cover either to make them look good.


----------



## gucci17

Chris S said:


> Just have to chime in here: I would never in a million years use cheap ikea furniture to hold a tank. It isn't about if it gives in, it is when. Like you said, you have a 19 month child around the house - it isn't worth the risk. Screw the fish, what if that thing toppled on a child?
> 
> Use 2x4's and make a decent stand, or buy one of the metal tube stands. You can cover either to make them look good.


+1

Not worth the risk IMO. Like Chris said, pick up a metal tube stand and have it skinned later on by someone. If it's a good job, you'll never even know that there's a metal stand hiding in there.

I'm sure you don't want to hear all of us lecture you on stands because it can go on and on. As one of the most critical pieces of equipment for your setup, it's worth spending a little more on it.


----------



## Roberacer1

*aquarum stands*

"Not worth the risk IMO. Like Chris said, pick up a metal tube stand and have it skinned later on by someone. If it's a good job, you'll never even know that there's a metal stand hiding in there."

We just replaced our 24"X12 stand. Ours is a 29 gal tall though. Bought the stand at our LFS. All the normal issues with pressboard. Used glue, longer screws (where I could) when I put it together and it is just fine. The old one (similar to this) got wobbly and had some areas where it started swelling. All I could imagine was waking up to my discus on the floor. Didn't waist any time when we noted the wobbly thing. The swelling wasn't noticeable till we pulled the tank off of the top. New one seems totally solid.

These stands are definitely purpose built so I would at least go DIY if one isn't going to buy ready made product. The thing to remember is that it has to totally support the tank, be solid, resistant to jarring and once level stay that way.

I'm not sure if what they are saying about their stands using tube steel frames is applicable to all of them but here is the link to "Miracles" site (they manufacture for a bunch of companies including "Marineland". Although who knows exactly what of Marineland's product line is made here.) <http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/cabinetry.html>
I didn't know about this when I bought ours. I would have looked at these. (was last fall I guess).
I can't find it but I also saw a reference to one supplier who used presswood but water sealed it before shipping (I thought that was a good idea too.


----------

